# Fin cdd



## miette (18 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous ! 
Bonnes vacances à celles et ceux qui peuvent enfin se reposer. C est mérité 🤗. 
Désolée j ai une petite question administrative... Mon CDD se termine la semaine prochaine : comment déclarer les 10% cp et les 10% de précarité sur Pajemploi ? Merci de votre aide. 
Bon dimanche


----------



## Pioupiou (18 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Lors de la déclaration de fin de contrat CDD vous devez déclarer au même titre que un CDI:
- le salaire
- la régularisation éventuelle
-l'ICCP du CDD (10% y compris prime de précarité)
- la prime de précarité (10%)
Dans votre cas pas d'indemnité de rupture (non imposable), mais une prime de précarité (imposable).
il semble qu'il y est un bug sur la déclaration de l'indemnité de rupture car il n'est pas possible de déclare 0€, il faut déclarer 1€ pour contourner le BUG (s'il est toujours d'actualité)
Pour compléter la case « Nombre d’heures effectives », il vous faut ajouter pour la case Nombre d’heures effectives les heures du dernier mois et de la régularisation éventuelle si vous êtes concernés et c’est tout.


----------



## miette (18 Décembre 2022)

Il ne faut pas convertir les CPS où précarité en nb d heures ou de jours ? Que mettre dans la case nb de cps?


----------



## Pioupiou (18 Décembre 2022)

Non plus maintenant puisque déclarés a part contrairement à avant ou tout était cumulé avec le salaire


----------



## miette (18 Décembre 2022)

Ah d accord, je ne savais pas. Merci beaucoup Pioupiou. Par contre pour le règlement des cps en une fois en juin c est toujours comme avant ?


----------



## Pioupiou (18 Décembre 2022)

Pas de changement pour les cp en cours de contrat en AI. Les jours sont déclarés dans la case adéquat  et l' ICP est convertie en heures


----------



## miette (18 Décembre 2022)

Merciiiiiiii 🤗


----------



## miette (18 Décembre 2022)

Mais là pour le CDD on laisse 0 dans la case nb de cps ?


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Décembre 2022)

Oui car la saisie du nombre ne sert que pour la détermination du dépassement du plafond en les cumulant avec les jours d'activités.  Comme la rémunération est déclarée à part contrairement en cours  de contrat, elle n'influe pas sur le calcul du plafond.


----------



## miette (19 Décembre 2022)

Réponse parfaite. Merci beaucoup Pioupiou


----------



## assmatzam (19 Décembre 2022)

Non l'iccp en cdd qui correspond à 10% doit être déclaré en jours de cp payés 
Effectivement on ne l'a converti plus en heures mais on doit tout de même déclaré le nombre de jours ouvrables payés en iccp


----------



## miette (19 Décembre 2022)

Et comment fait on ?


----------



## miette (19 Décembre 2022)

CDD du 07 sept au 23 décembre les mercredis et vacances scolaires ?


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Tu prends le total des jours d'activité sur la période d'emploi x 0,1 = nombre de jours à déclarer 

Par exemple 
5 jours septembre 
8 jours octobre 
8 jours novembre 
6 jours décembre 
Total 27 jours

27 * 0,1 = 2,7 
À déclarer 3 jours de cp


----------



## miette (20 Décembre 2022)

Merciiiiiiii et le résultat est à mettre dans la case nb de jours de cp acquis ?


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Oui c'est tout à fait ça


----------



## miette (20 Décembre 2022)

Merci à toutes les deux. Explications claires, nettes, précises et avec bienveillance 👍👍


----------



## miette (20 Décembre 2022)

Encore besoin d aide pour la déclaration Pajemploi suite à la fin de ce CDD... Pour déclarer le salaire brut on déclare la totalité (heures+cp+preca) ou on doit dissociée le brut normal des 10% de cp et 10% de précarité qu on déclare dans d autres cases?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Alors oui il faut discocier les éléments de la rémunération 
En bas de la déclaration pajemploi on va demander au parent si il a une fin de contrat à signaler 
En cochant oui cela lui permet d'avoir des lignes supplémentaires pour rentrer le montant des cp et de ta prime de fin de contrat 

D'un côté 
Salaire net déclaré 

Ensuite
Iccp de fin de contrat tu inscrit le montant net des 10%

Et pour finir
Prime de fin de contrat tu inscrit le montant des 10% de ta prime de précarité


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Ok assmatzam mais est ce qu ils doivent indiquer le brut ou net total avant de dissocier ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Sur pajemploi c'est du net


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Sur l'attestation assedic 
Salaire en brut 
Cp en brut
10% précarité en net


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Décembre 2022)

A pajemploi on ne déclare que du net, puisqu'il reconstitue le brut au vue du net.


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Décembre 2022)

Il n'est pas possible de déclarer 3 jours de CP en ayant travaillé que 4 mois, même si certain mois sont au prorata.
Même si on ne travail que 1 jour par semaine sur le mois on acquière au final 2,5 jours ouvrable comme tous les salariés mensualisés.
La loi dit que l'acquisition des jours en CDI ou CDD est identique. donc elle doit appliquer le même calcul que pour un CDI en AI.
Elle doit donc déclarer les jours acquis comme pour une AI .

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

@Pioupiou 
C'était un exemple les 3 jours
C'était pour lui expliquer 

En cdd l'indemnité de cp étant égal à 10% des salaires bruts perçus 
Elle prend le nombre de jours d'activité sur la période du cdd x 0,1 cela lui donne le nombre de jours ouvrables à déclarer


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Décembre 2022)

Ton calcul ne correspond pas à la réalité même si c'est un exemple.
elle a travaillée apriori  26jours soit 2.6j jours acquis à déclarer. hors on est tés loin de la réalité avec 16 semaines de travaillées.
soit 15 x 2,5 /4 = 9.4 jours arrondi à 10jours ouvrables.
Potentiellement elle peut se retrouver à dépasser le plafond si elle ne déclare que 3 jours au lieu de 10 jours. La déclaration doit correspondre à la réalité et non une approximation qui pour moi est hasardeuse. C'est du moins mon point de vue.


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Ayant travaillé 25 jours sur la période ça fait combien de cp à déclarer ?


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Décembre 2022)

Il ne faut pas raisonner sur le nombre de jour travaillé nais sur les semaines  comme por une AI .
En ayant travaillé 15 semaines vous avez acquis 10 jours ouvrable à  déclarer dans la case cp.


----------



## miette (21 Décembre 2022)

Oui c est ce que j ai calculé aussi. 
Dites moi Pioupiou, à propos de l attestation assedic : dans les colonnes pour les salaires bruts... Sur le salaire du dernier mois travaillé on n inclus pas les 10%cp et 10% preca ? On met bien le salaire brut mensualisé sans les primes que l on note ensuite ?


----------

